# kennel cough isolation question



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Does anyone know how long a dog should be isolated from being around other dogs after having kennel cough? My pups have been under "house arrest" since Baxter came down with kennel cough and none of us are very happy about it. I, certainly, do not want to expose other dogs to this problem so am being extra careful to keep both of my dogs at home even though only one of them was actually sick.
I have some dog events coming up almost every weekend for the rest of this month and would like to know when my dogs and I can join in the fun.
Thanks!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

My vet said 1-2 weeks after the last cough. 

When Jack had KC back in 2010, I checked with my instructors and they were actually comfortable as long as my dog wasn't coughing.  I did wait 10 days though.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Here at the pet hotel we say a minimum of 14 days after the last coughing. The incubation period is about 7 days, so the others, unfortunately, may come down with it yet, too.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks! I am trying to be super careful regarding exposing any of my friends' dogs to Baxter's kennel cough. I am even keeping my other dog, without symptoms, away from them since she has been exposed.


I hope that in a few weeks both of my pups will be good to go....

(Edited)


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

*Oh no!!*

My friend, who I train with, just told me that her 1 year old Aussie has just come down with kennel cough. The bad part is that she has a very old (like 16 y/o) border collie at home whose health is tenuous. She is extremely worried that if her older dog gets sick her immune system will not be able to handle it. This is a very scary thought for her and I feel HORRIBLE that my dog is the probable cause of her Aussie getting sick.

This all started because I boarded my dogs while I was on a business trip...
AARRGGH!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

It is NOT your fault. Kids get colds, dogs get colds. It happens. 
I don't blame your friend for being worried about her older dog. The good news is the older dog is probably less likely to get it than the younger one, because he/she has probably been exposed to so many viruses and germs during his lifetime that the immune system is well developed. Younger dogs are more likely to get it.
She might want to ask her vet about putting the older dog on antibiotics, although I doubt they will do it. Depends on the vet.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> It is NOT your fault. Kids get colds, dogs get colds. It happens.
> I don't blame your friend for being worried about her older dog. The good news is the older dog is probably less likely to get it than the younger one, because he/she has probably been exposed to so many viruses and germs during his lifetime that the immune system is well developed. Younger dogs are more likely to get it.
> She might want to ask her vet about putting the older dog on antibiotics, although I doubt they will do it. Depends on the vet.


Thank, I am trying not to blame myself but I am very worried about my friend's dogs. My friend contacted her vet (we have the same vet) about the older dog and asked about prophylactic antibiotics for her. Because her older dog has liver and kidney problems the vet doesn't want to add anything to her regimen. She did suggest an injection of interferon to boost her immunity.
We are hoping that, as you said, her age may be working in her favor since she has had a lifetime of exposures. My 10 y/o, Baylee, so far has not shown any symptoms and we are hoping for the same with her border collie.

Baylee and Baxter will remain on house arrest until I am certain they can't pass this along to anyone else and I have contacted every one who has had contact with my pups since their boarding adventure.

You are right it is just like kindergarten where all of the kids bring home the same bugs....


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Well, Baxter is doing better. I spoke with my vet today to inquire how long to keep my pups away from other dogs. He indicated they recommend two weeks beyond the last of his symptoms but Baxter will continue to "shed" the virus for as long as two months.
Not sure how to interpret that since both of my dogs attend dog shows and I would not want other dogs to become ill due to their "resolved" kennel cough.
Baylee is not showing any signs of the illness so I think we may be out of the woods with her...:crossfing
I haven't heard how my friend's dog is doing. I'll try to check with her later this evening.
We sure miss being able to go out to the park to train and play...


----------

